
The quiet, massive rezoning of New York - Mz
http://www.politico.com/states/new-york/city-hall/story/2014/02/the-quiet-massive-rezoning-of-new-york-078398
======
red5tar
I see alot of new high rises always being build near places where no one will
ever live, especially for the price that they ask for.

